
Hydroxychloroquine found to be more potent than chloroquine to inhibit SARSCoV2 - cybertronic
https://academic.oup.com/cid/advance-article/doi/10.1093/cid/ciaa237/5801998
======
eth0up
I ignorantly wonder (and _wander_ beyond my territory) if zinc has a role
here, considering chloroquine's apparent ability to allow it to become
intracellular and work thusly against the virus, which it seems to do with co-
administration.

For an intelligent, less befuddled perspective, see medcram lecture 34
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U7F1cnWup9M](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U7F1cnWup9M)

------
cwkoss
It seems like the title may be misleading:

"We propose that the immunomodulatory effect of hydroxychloroquine also may be
useful in controlling the cytokine storm that occurs late-phase in critically
ill SARS-CoV-2 infected patients."

This seems like:

a. This would have no prophylactic benefit (to avoid infection or reduce early
symptoms)

b. The benefit would only apply to people who are already in the late stages
and experiencing a cytokine storm

As hydroxycholoquine is immunosuppressant, I might suspect that its use in
non-critical cases could actually worsen outcomes by suppressing the
functioning immune response. As someone who was looking into it as a potential
tool in the prep kit, I think this is likely a drug that is best administered
only at the discretion of a doctor.

Would love to hear opinions from others who are more knowledgable though.

------
8bitsrule
"Chloroquine is a cheap and a safe drug that has been used for more than 70
years and, therefore, it is potentially clinically applicable against the
2019-nCoV."

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41422-020-0282-0](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41422-020-0282-0)
[04 February 2020,
[https://doi.org/10.1038/s41422-020-0282-0](https://doi.org/10.1038/s41422-020-0282-0)]

A generic anti-malarial on WHO's Essential Medicines list, about 100 times
more expensive in the US (WP)

------
29athrowaway
In vitro, not in vivo.

~~~
jamesblonde
But we haven't had a readout on the Chloroquine trials yet. Early results say
they are promising. So, it's not a huge leap to say there is a good chance
that Hydroxychloroquine is even better (based on in-vitro results) and has a
better safety profile.

It's easier to buy Chloroquine online though, than Hydroxychloroquine.

------
throwGuardian
Is SARSCov2 == COVID-19?

Or is SARSCov2 ~= COVID-19?

~~~
kohtatsu
==

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_acute_respiratory_syndr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_acute_respiratory_syndrome_coronavirus_2)

